# Ladies only Ü50 Alpencross



## Mausoline (10. März 2014)

So....ich hatte es ja schon mal ein bißchen angedeutet 
Lahmschnecke und ich wollen ihn packen, den Ü50 AX .... und wir freuen uns noch über Mitfahrerinnen.

Eigentlich wollte ich hier die fertige Route reinstellen  aber es ist soo schwer, es gibt sooo viele schöne Strecken, und es kommen sooo viele Höhenmeter und sooo viele Kilometer zusammen....

deshalb so rum mit ein paar Randdaten zum schmackhaft machen 
- 5-6 Tage
- +/- 1500 hm pro Tag
- +/- 50 km pro Tag
- möglichst wenig Schiebe- oder Tragestrecken
- möglichst viele schöne, flowige Trails
- möglichst wenig Teerstrecken
- Übernachtung auch mal auf einer Hütte
- kein Gepäcktransport
- nur gutes Wetter
- Start und Zielort mit Bahn erreichbar
- möglichst in Deutschland starten und in Italien oder Schweiz enden
- Termin Woche 34, evtl. 35
hab ich was vergessen???

bei Interesse kann natürlich versucht werden noch andere Wünsche zu berücksichtigen 

Die freien Plätze werden natürlich nach Bewerbungseingang und Eignung vergeben 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wo und mit wem ich mit Lahmschnecke im Sommer lande 

 Mausoline


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hab ich was vergessen???
> 
> Ja, den Cappuccino und diverse Süßspeisen unterwegs vergessen  !
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wo und mit wem ich mit Lahmschnecke im Sommer lande
> ...



Einfach mal antworten, fragen, Meinung kundtun, keine Angst vor Höhenmetern (alles halb so wild), Ideen melden... Mausi macht daraus die perfekte Welle...äääh.. Tour  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .......Ja, den Cappuccino und diverse Süßspeisen unterwegs vergessen  !



_*Ganz oberwichtig! Das ist wahres Dope *_


----------



## Chrige (11. März 2014)

Ende Woche 34 bin ich drei Tage mit dem Bike in Graubünden unterwegs. Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg. Sonst kann ich mich leider Woche 34 und 35 nicht anhängen (bin ja auch nicht Ü50), aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben...


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2014)

Na ja, wenn sonst keiner mit will, nehmen wir auch solche mit, die knapp an der Altersgrenze scheitern


----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2014)

hört klasse an, leider erfülle ich weder die Altergrenze, obwohl manchmal schon

schlimmer die fahrrechnischen möglichkeiten sind nicht ausreichend, aber bis ich 50 bin, da hab ich´s dann


----------



## Chrige (11. März 2014)

Leider scheitert es bei mir nicht (nur) am Alter, sondern an der Zeit, da ich in der Woche 34 wie gesagt schon drei Tage mit unserer Bikegruppe unterwegs bin und in Woche 35 nach Italien an eine Hochzeit darf. Sobald ihr aber euer Programm zusammen habt, werde ich schauen, ob ich irgendwo einen Tag mitkommen kann, falls ihr durch die Schweiz fährt.


----------



## mtbbee (11. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn sonst keiner mit will, nehmen wir auch solche mit, die knapp an der Altersgrenze scheitern


ok, dann darf ich ja jetzt fragen  :Woche 34 und 35 sind fix? Früher also Ende Juli gehts nicht?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. März 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ok, dann darf ich ja jetzt fragen  :Woche 34 und 35 sind fix? Früher also Ende Juli gehts nicht?


 
Also bei mir geht Ende Juli nicht, da ich die ersten beiden Juliwochen "Sommerurlaub" habe und da schon schwer in den schweizer Bergen unterwegs bin. Mein Chef würde durchdrehen und ich wahrscheinlich beim AX so kurz nach 2 Wochen Alpenradeln den Schnapper kriegen.
Mausi und ich haben schon hin- und her überlegt (Geschäft, Wetter, familiäre Verpflichtungen...) und sind dann bei diesen beiden Wochen hängen geblieben.


----------



## mtbbee (12. März 2014)

schade ...da kann ich nicht


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> schade ...da kann ich nicht



Ja schade, aber irgendwie gehts net anders und im September find ichs einfach zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. März 2014)

So ein Mist,  erst das mit der Altersgrenze und dann dieser Termin. Ich muss nochmal verhandeln, aber es sieht schlecht aus…
Naja, nächstes Jahr wäre das mit der Grenze zumindest kein Problem mehr


----------



## Mausoline (18. März 2014)

Ab einem gewissen Alter wird sowieso nur noch geschätzt 
da sind wir ( na ja viele ) doch alle gleich


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2014)

Schade, aber wir wollen in der zweiten Septemberwoche nach Riva, warscheinlich mit nem Alpencross vorweg oder einer Woche betreutem Biken an einem festen Standort in den Alpen. 3 Wochen biken mit nem Arsch voll Höhenmetern und ohne nennenswerte Pausen packe ich nicht, auch wenn mein Pass noch keine Ü50 ausweist (auch wenn ich mich manchmal so fühle).
Warscheinlich geht mir sogar das Ladies-Treffen flöten, da die Herren der Schöpfung den Urlaub von Mitte August auf September umgeplant haben.


----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2014)

Na ja, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ne`Mit`fünfzigerin ;-) die in dieser Zeit mitfahren will.
Ich versuch jetzt an diesem schönen WoE mal die bisher geplante Tour hier reinzustellen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ne`Mit`fünfzigerin ;-) die in dieser Zeit mitfahren will.
> Ich versuch jetzt an diesem schönen WoE mal die bisher geplante Tour hier reinzustellen.



Mausi, ganz gute Idee, da bin ich bei Dir. Schlechtwetterphasen nutzen...


----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2014)

Erhol dich gut Schneckle 
Ich geh morgen erstmal klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2014)

Sooo
die vorläufige Planung sieht mal so aus

Start ist vorerst vorgesehn in Scoul in Graubünden
1. Etappe: Scoul - S-Charl
ca. 13 km - ca. 600 hm, Übernachtung in S-Charl
2. Etappe: S-Charl - Pass da Costainas - Ofenpass - Passo del Gallo - Lago San Giacomo di Fraele - Übernachtung irgendwo am See
ca. 44 km, ca. 1370 hm

hier Bilder von der Auffahrt Pass Costainas



























Bilder Passo Gallo














Lago San Giacomo di Fraele




Strecke und Höhenprofil




Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2014)

Etappe 3: Lago San Giacomo di Fraele (Schotterweg hochschieben) - Malga Trela - Passo Trela - Trepalle (ca. 3km/300hm hochschieben) - Passo della Vallaccia - Val Viola - Passo Val Viola (!keine Schiebepassage, ca. 1,5 km Schieben weniger)- Rifugio Saoseo (Übernachtung)
ca. 42 km, ca. 1650 hm

Da kommt man vom See zur Malga Trela runter



Weiterweg zum Passo Trela






Abwärts nach Passo Trela



Richtung Passo della Vallaccia









nach Pass










umgekehrt - hier gehts hoch zum Passo Val Viola



und hier wieder runter












noch mehr von Trela und Viola
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67468
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58432


Strecke und Höhenprofil (keine Schiebe/Tragestrecke vom Passo Val Viola ins Val Campo, alles fahrbar)




Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Bettina (6. April 2014)

Danke für die Bilder Mausoline, damit klappt die heimische Diskussion um die Urlaubsplanung viel besser ;-)


----------



## Denzinger (6. April 2014)

Schöne Bilder  vor allem die vom Trela da habe ich leider keine, aber Deine zeigen den Charakter super gut


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. April 2014)

Mausi - das hast Du super gemacht ! Das spornt meine Geduld, die ich grade brauche, ordentlich an. Denn DA (siehe Bilder) will ich unbedingt hin ! Bin jetzt gespannt auf die Bilder der restlichen 2 Tage.


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2014)

@Mausoline 
Deine Bilder wecken gerade enorme Sehnsüchte in mir


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> Deine Bilder wecken gerade enorme Sehnsüchte in mir



In mir auch


----------



## murmel04 (6. April 2014)

irgendwann kann ich da dann auch mal mit, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2014)

Jawoll murmel - es ist nie zu spät, packen wirs an - weiter so 

Dann folgt jetzt Alternative 1 zu
Etappe 4 und 5: Rif. Saoseo  - Sfazu (möglichst Wanderweg mit Schiebepassagen, nicht Straße) - Berninapass - Berninatrails - Pontresina - Samedan - Zernez (Engadiner Höhenweg) - Susch -Scoul
ca. 94 km, ca. 1750 hm ( evtl. mehr)
für eine Etappe zu viel, deshalb Aufteilung in 2 Etappen, genaues steht noch nicht fest, wird noch ausgearbeitet

Bernina Trail andersrum von oben












Fotos von Samedan nach Scoul hab ich noch nicht - folgen noch

Strecke und Höhenprofil (ungefähr) muss noch besser werden 





Alternative 2 Etappe 4 u. 5 folgen


----------



## Bettina (7. April 2014)

Sag mal Mausoline, wenn du schon von allen Stellen Fotos hast, brauchen wir ja nur noch Photoshop bemühen für unseren AlpX 

P.S. gibt es bei Tag 3 einen Chicken Way?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. April 2014)

Bettina, du brauchst doch keinen chicken way !!!!

(Das wäre ehr mein Part )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2014)

Die Strecke sieht wirklich super aus! Livigno als Startpunkt steht auch schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Schade, dass ich Anfang September keine Zeit habe   Aber ne ganze Woche Bikeurlaub ohne meinen Mann möchte ich auch nicht machen. Aber Passo Val Viola und Passo Trela stehen definitiv noch auf to do.


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Strecke sieht wirklich super aus! Livigno als Startpunkt steht auch schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Schade, dass ich Anfang September keine Zeit habe   Aber ne ganze Woche Bikeurlaub ohne meinen Mann möchte ich auch nicht machen. Aber Passo Val Viola und Passo Trela stehen definitiv noch auf to do.



Da warst du noch nicht  dann wirds Zeit - wir wollen im Bereich der letzten 2 Augustwochen fahren, nur 5 Tage - vielleicht hast du da Zeit  und dein Mann kann dich ja abholen....

@Bettina - Chicken way ooohhh was macht dir Angst?


----------



## mtbbee (7. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber ne ganze Woche Bikeurlaub ohne meinen Mann möchte ich auch nicht machen.


 
ach was ... seit ich vor Kurzem wieder mal ein verlängertes Wochenende mit Mädels verbracht habe und dann gleich darauf 4 Tage mit Männe, wäre es glaube ich deutlich entspannter mit Mädels unterwegs zu sein .. irgendwas mache ich da wohl falsch 

schade schade, dass es einfach zeitlich nicht passen will ... aber ich verfolge den Thread fast "neidvoll"


----------



## Bettina (7. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Bettina - Chicken way ooohhh was macht dir Angst?


Die Höhenmeter, nicht die Gesellschaft!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeter, nicht die Gesellschaft!



Alles halb so wild, wenn wir das packen, dann packst Du das locker! Der 3. Tag ist halt ein bisle knackig, dafür wunderschön, wir haben nen ganzen Tag Zeit und das Etappenende ist eine wunderschöne Hütte mit laut Mausi lecker Essen!
Mädels jetzt ziert Euch nicht so, so ein Gepienze... wegen der paar Hömes... das wird klar anstrengend, aber auch lustig, superscchöne Landschaft, tolle Trails und Wege, Natur pur und wir mitten drin.


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2014)

Schneggle, das hast du gut geschrieben  die Höhenmeter schieben wir einfach und genießen...

und wer jetzt wegen der Altersbegrenzung sich nicht traut... so wegen 1 oder 2 Jahrzehnte drunter oder drüber höhö....da lassen wir einfach den Ältestenrat drüber entscheiden, gell Schneggle


----------



## murmel04 (7. April 2014)

Ich muss echt , warum bin ich noch nicht soweit


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2014)

Hmm 5 Tage....grübel... wenn geht es eh nur etwas kurzfristiger und kommt echt drauf an, was mein Mann so vor hat. Heuer liegt ja auch der 15.8. recht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich muss echt , warum bin ich noch nicht soweit



Bei uns sagt man

auf ebbes gwieß kann ma warte


----------



## Bettina (9. April 2014)

So, daß Training läuft! Ich habe erzählt, daß wir einen Kringel bei Scuol fahren werden und nun ist der Sommerurlaub umgeplant  
Wie belastbar ist denn der Termin? Und wir suchen nun eine richtig schöne Ferienwohnung in der Nähe (Umkreis 60-80 km), die wird dann für 14 Tage benötigt, denn ich muss mich ja hinterher erholen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. April 2014)

Ich würde in Nauders gucken. Da hast du super Möglichkeiten und Österreich ist schon deutlich billiger als Schweiz und mit dem Radl bist du in längstens 30min der Schweiz  Und massig Tourenmöglichkeiten. Wenn du abgehärtet bist, kannst du sogar im Reschensee baden oder kiten.


----------



## Bettina (9. April 2014)

Nauders geht gar nicht, da liegt ein schlechtes Karma drauf 
Italien ginge auch, ich werde bestimmt mit dem Auto nach Scuol gebracht  Also wenn jemand eine empfehlenswerte Wohnung kennt, ansonsten google ich demnächst mal los.
@Pfadfinderin: was macht denn nun deine Planung?
@Lahmschnecke: da du ja wunderschöne Ferienwohnungen in der Pfalz kennst (die in Gimmeldingen war super), hast du auch eine für uns in dieser Gegend parat?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. April 2014)

Ja super, Bettina, dass Du dabei bist! 
Was wollt Ihr denn für eine FeWo? Eher ruhig, tolle Aussicht, wie groß, oder eher so gelegen dass auch abends was los ist? Was wollt Ihr dort unternehmen, außer biken? Wandern oder ähnliches? Und ehrlich gesagt: Ich würde die Schweiz auch Nauders vorziehen (sorry, Pfadi...) aber natürlich für 2 Wochen auch ne Preisfrage.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. April 2014)

In der Schweiz kommt´s halt drauf an, wo. In Scoul möchte ich nicht länger als 1 Nacht sein, auch Sta. Maria ist nicht so der Hit, da ziehe ich tatsächlich Nauders vor. Obwohl ja z.B. Sta Maria nun als Tourenausgangspunkt echt super ist. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Pontressina oder Davos kann / mag sich auch nicht jeder für 2 Wochen leisten. Ich will z.B. im Urlaub unter keinen Umständen selber kochen, auch nicht mit FeWo, da ist dann auch das Angebot an Restaurants ein Punkt. Aber ist ja egal...

Ich werde mich nach Ostern nach einer Pension umschauen, jetzt ist ja z.T. noch Skibetrieb. Und buchen kann ich ja eh nur kurzfristig, wenn wir abschätzen können, was das Wetter macht.

Wieso hat Nauders schlechtes Karma???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. April 2014)

Pfadi, was ist das Problem an Scuol, außer dass es in der Schweiz liegt?

Aber mal wieder zum Thema AX zurück: Heißt das Du fährst mit???


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. April 2014)

Nein, tut mir leid, das wird vermutlich nicht klappen.
Scoul ist für mich ein ödes Kaff, wir haben da mal auf der Durchfahrt versucht, was zum MIttagessen zu finden und das Einzige, was offen hatte, war ein Hotel, wo wir dann wenigstens einen trockenen Kuchen bekommen haben.
Auf einer anderen Tour haben wir mal dort übernachtet, zugegeben spontan, was dann etwas schwierig war. Da haben wir für 50 € Ü/FS zur dritt in einer Bruchbude übernachtet, das würde sich hier keiner mehr zu vermieten trauen. Das nächste Mal waren wir dann schlauer und haben oben in S-Charl gewohnt.


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2014)

Hey Bettina, du fährst mit  klasse, freu mich 

Wie siehts mit Übernachten aus 
- zwischen Landeck und Nauders, z.B. in Pfunds
- oder nach Reschenpass in Burgeis
wären auch gute Standorte

und Pfadi, du überlegst dir das nochmal, gell


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2014)

Die Ferienwohnung in Ftan (bei Scuol) sieht ziemlich gut aus.  OK nicht billig, aber schön.  Ich brauch schließlich eine schöne Bleibe für meinen Schatz während ich mit euch radeln gehe!  Wenn ich jetzt 34+35 Woche miete, wäre ich noch flexibel wann wir die 5 Tage radeln gehen.

@Pfadi: an Nauders haben wir schlechte Erinnerungen


----------



## fissenid (11. April 2014)

HallO!

alternative in Scoul http://www.youthhostel.ch/de/hostels/scuol
Da waren wir in 2013, und auch unserer Damen im Team hat es gefallen.... Preis passt, und das Ding ist neu!


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> alternative in Scoul http://www.youthhostel.ch/de/hostels/scuol
> Da waren wir in 2013, und auch unserer Damen im Team hat es gefallen.... Preis passt, und das Ding ist neu!


Sieht wirklich klasse aus! (Paßt nur nicht zu uns )


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. April 2014)

Hihi, die JuHe in Scoul kenne ich, hat nen Designpreis bekommen, warum auch immer. Für eine Nacht sicher ok.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, fissenid.


Bettina schrieb:


> Die Ferienwohnung in Ftan (bei Scuol) sieht ziemlich gut aus.  OK nicht billig, aber schön.  Ich brauch schließlich eine schöne Bleibe für meinen Schatz während ich mit euch radeln gehe!  Wenn ich jetzt 34+35 Woche miete, wäre ich noch flexibel wann wir die 5 Tage radeln gehen.



Das mit dem flexibel wäre prima, ich glaube Mausi ist es auch und ich (bisher) auch. Da wir bei grade dieser Tour nicht im Regen unterwegs sein wollen und auch etwas Aussicht genießen möchten, ist flexibel echt gut!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2014)

Würde auch oberes Vinschgau empfehlen: die Südtiroler sind turi-technisch sehr gut aufgestellt, auch wenn die Preise ein Tick höher sind als in Ö. Und die Gegend um Mals ist nicht nur biketechnisch, sonder auch kulturhistorisch (va. wenn frau sich fürs Mittelalter interessiert) und kulinarisch ein Traum.

Lenka K.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. April 2014)

@all - Mädels um die 50 (ich weiß, wir sind hier im LO reichlich vertreten), traut Euch und fragt uns, falls nötig.
Die Tour wird super in grandioser Landschaft, und wir alle mitten drin!


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2014)

es fehlt noch was 

die Alternative 2 für die 4. + 5. Etappe ( die mir persönlich trotz blödem Hochschieben besser gefällt, bis jetzt  )
4. Etappe: 31,97km, 1367hm, 
Sfazu - möglichst Wanderweg Richtung Bernina - Passdo Forcola di Livigno - Livigno, Übernachtung in Livigno




nach Passo Forcola di Livigno














leider hab ich bisher keine Fotos gefunden  ich suche weiter

5. Etappe: 65,68km, 1672hm,
Livigno - Passo Chaschauna - Val Chaschauna - Zernez - Susch - Ende in Scoul





Schieben hoch Chaschauna







Chaschauna runter








zwischendrin vermutlich stückweise schieben  aktueller Zustand noch nicht bekannt

Mehr Fotos hab ich leider nicht, außer http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58432 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67468 

aber ich finde  und aktualisiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. April 2014)

Mädels, ihr macht mich fertig… bisher ist in meinem Kopf die maximale Peilung für Höhenmeter bei 1300.  Da wird mir ganz schwummerig bei eurer Planung. Zum Glück ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit, vielleicht werden die Hügel irgendwie noch niedriger   ich geh dann mal raus aufs Rad...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. April 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht wo Mausi _den_ Turbo gefunden hat... Aber wir werden ja sehen wie es uns nach der 3. Etappe geht und haben dann ja dank Mausis perfekter Planung zwei Alternativen! Bettina, ich staune auch grade über meinen Mut zur eigenen Courage. Und wir sollten Schieben mit AX-Rucksack übern, wäre kein Fehler ! Also: Auf geht's, Bettina macht das grade richtig: Rauf auf´s Rad...
Ich suche zur Vorbereitung dann ne ordentliche Schiebetour im Allgäu!


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2014)

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten dort, ich glaube, wir können vor Ort machen wie es unserem Gusto passt 

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr müßtet mit Männern fahren und jeden Tag 2000-2500 oder mehr hm durchbringen.....und nebenbei überhaupt nix mitkriegen. Das wären wirklich schwere Aussichten


----------



## Chrige (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, mir ist noch in den Sinn gekommen, dass am 30. August der Nationalpark Marathon stattfindet. Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass ihr dann noch unterwegs sein werded, da es ja am Ende der Woche 35 ist. Ich wollte euch einfach darauf aufmerksam machen, da der Marathon teilweise auf der gleichen Strecke wie eure Tour stattfindet und es für euch bestimmt keinen Spass macht, wenn hunderte von Bikern auf der Strecke sind.


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2014)

Danke  Lahmschnecke hats schon länger gewußt, deshalb haben wir das Zeitfenster dann auf Mitte August vorgeschoben.
September wär zu spät.

Und du kannst dich dann einklinken wenn wir Anfangs vom Zeitfenster losfahren  prima


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2014)

_*Zu Etappe 3*_

Ein bißchen Futter zu Livigno 






und Blick aus Richtung Livigno zum Passo Trela in Bildmitte. Da wollen wir runter fahren und dann rechts am Hang durch das Wäldchen den Trail nach Trepalle nehmen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. April 2014)

Anschließend an Mausis Photos vom Trela geht's hier weiter:

Ich habe hier mal ein paar Photos zum Passo della Vallaccia gefunden... so zur Einstimmung 

http://www.sac-bernina.ch/tabid/80/Touren/Fotos/AlbumID/444-47.aspx

es gibt immerhin ein Bikeschild auf der Passhöhe


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern Euch allen!

Mausi und ich haben beschlossen, am 1. Tag bereits morgens zu starten und die ersten 3 Etappen etwas anders einzuteilen, ohne die Tour an sich zu verändern. Die Übernachtungsplätze werden so wesentlich schöner, die Etappen einheitlicher mit genug Puffer für alle Eventualitäten und kleine Extra-Abstecher.   

So sieht es nun aus:
1.Tag: Scuols - Costainas - Ofenpass Buffalora ca. 1.300 hm / 33km   
2.Tag: Ofenpass - Gallo - Trela - Trepalle ca. 1.100 hm / 42 km (wer hier nach den Trails am Gallo und Trela noch nicht genug hat, kann noch nach Livigno hinabtrailen und mit Bahnunterstützung über Passo d`Eira wieder nach Trepalle trailen)    
3.Tag: Trepalle - Val und Passo Vallaccia - Val und Passo Viola - Rifugio Saoseo ca. 1.250 hm / 30km (mit kurzem Abstecher und lecker Pause am Lago Viola und Zeit für die grandiose Landschaft am Vallaccia und Viola)     
Tag 4 und 5 sind noch in der Beta-Version wie von Mausi beschrieben.

Die Runde ist genial gut , anspruchsvoll ohne zu überfordern, fast Asphaltfrei, viele Trails, auch mal schieben, mit grandiosen Ausblicken und toller Landschaft! Derzeit sind wir zu Dritt, es gibt also noch den einen oder anderen freien Startplatz - also traut Euch!

Ach ja, falls Mitleser aus der bikenden Herrenwelt noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Anmerkungen haben, sind diese herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2014)

Verbesserungen  wo 

aber wenn doch, dann immer her damit 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2014)

@HiFi XS - die Buschtrommeln waren aktiv


----------



## HiFi XS (26. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @HiFi XS - die Buschtrommeln waren aktiv


Hallo! Also ich lese hier natürlich mit - nur die Sommerplannung ist etwas ins stocken geraten. Ich werde erst ende Mai mehr Klarheit haben. Danke, dass ihr an mich denkt   Es sieht grandios klasse aus, und für mich auch konditionell machbar. Aber ich kann leider zu dieser Zeitpunkt nicht zusagen.

Das zweite und womöglich größere Problem - die Berliner Schulferien gehen aber _genau_ in der Zeit zu ende .  Ihr weisst, dass ich noch ein relativ junges Kind hab .... das wird schwierig, da ich zu der Zeit in Berlin eigentlich sein müsste...


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

Hallo HiFi, aber die Ferien enden doch für Schüler erst am Sonntag! Und da bist du wieder in Berlin


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

HiFi, die Tour ist - so alles nach Plan läuft - am Donnerstag zu Ende. Du wärst also Freitag Abend wieder in Berlin. Ich fänd´auch sehr nett wenn Du mitfahren könntest.


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

@Lahmschnecke Ich habe grad deinen Beitrag in dem Thread zur Übersetzung beim AX gelesen…
Erstens gehe ich gleich mal in den Keller Zähne zählen, Zweitens hoffe ich sehr, daß ich nicht zu blauäugig bei euch mitfahre.  
Ich habe bisher erst einen AX gemacht (vor 5 Jahren und der war sehr einfach), war in Finale Ligurien Tagestouren fahren und sonst meist im Mittelgebirge oder Voralpenland unterwegs…  Aber immerhin werde ich eine Woche vorher schon mal Wanderungen in der Umgebung machen, dann bin ich zumindest fürs Schieben gerüstet. Ob das reicht??


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Bettina, keine Angst, Du warst ja auch schon in den Alpen, gehst ja noch mit Pfadi Ende Juni auf Tour, und wandern übst Du ja auch. Ich wollte lediglich die Empfehlung als Anfänger- und Einsteiger-AX ohne erfahrene Begleitung (die wir ja haben) etwas redigieren, da ja auch andere Leute mitlesen. Unsere Tour ist superschön, anstrengend, in grandioser Natur, und ich kenne Mausi, Dich und Hifi und auch mich und weiß dass das gut wird. Diese Tour als Anfänger ohne Alpenerfahrung einfach blauäugig nachzufahren halte ich dagegen für nicht so gut. DAS wollte ich damit sagen.

Und hört auf Ritzel zu zählen, ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein zweifach-Kettenblatt vorne, da behaupten 99% der Forumsteilnehmer dass das für die Alpen völlig unbrauchbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

Puh, was ein Glück 
Aber mit zweifach hätte ich keinen Spaß. Ich habe seit dem letzten Winter einen wunderschönen kleinen Rettungsring mit 20 oder 22 Zähnen, dazu die 10-fach Kassette. Das ist für meine derzeitige Kraft grad recht!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. April 2014)

Ja, 2-fach wäre für mich auch ein Unding.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Tja, seht Ihr, so hat jeder sein Päckle zu tragen, ich halt die "zweifache" . Und irgendwie komme ich doch immer wieder über die Berge...


----------



## scylla (27. April 2014)

wieso Unding? Mein 2fach Antrieb besteht aus einem 20Z und einem 32Z Kettenblatt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Scheint ja heute echt überall schlecht Wetter zu sein


----------



## scylla (27. April 2014)

… das, und Erstkommunion (nicht meine )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wieso Unding? Mein 2fach Antrieb besteht aus einem 20Z und einem 32Z Kettenblatt



Stimmt, das wäre auch für mich akzeptabel   Wobei, manchmal bin ich auch über mein großes Kettenblatt froh, wenn wir von der Haustüre aus in die Berge fahren.
Klar ist alles machbar, die Frage ist nur, wie man bereit ist, sich zu quälen bzw. wann mann das Schieben anfängt. Ich denk mir halt, wieso soll ich es mir schwer machen, wenn ich es auch einfach haben kann.


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2014)

Wir haben übrigens den Starttermin festgelegt 

 Tatatataaaa - Sonntag 17. August dieses Jahr


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juli 2014)

Schieb Schieb aus der Versenkung 

Die Mädels werden so langsam aufgeregt  das Event rückt immer näher 

Wir sind feste am Feintuning und am entscheiden, welche Alternative die letzten 2 Etappen werden 
es ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Denzinger (13. Juli 2014)

kleine Änderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Track, sieht meinem bisherigen Planungsstand am PC sehr ähnlich.
Ftan bis Ofenpass 1700 hm laut Garmin Transalp Karte. Das wird bitter für den ersten Tag....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juli 2014)

Ihr könntet nach dem Pass da Costainas schöne Trails nach Lü runterfahren und dann alternativ dort übernachten.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2014)

...und dann den Ofenpass auf Straße hoch, oh nee 
das passt schon alles sind ca. 1450hm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juli 2014)

Schätze auch, dass das ganz gut hinkommt. Wir sind mal bis Lü runtergefahren und dann bis zur Alp Buffalora, das waren 1670hm (lt. Ciclo Computer). Und über die Alp Champatsch spart man ja doch ordentlich Höhenmeter. 1700 sind das nie...


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Schätze auch, dass das ganz gut hinkommt. Wir sind mal bis Lü runtergefahren und dann bis zur Alp Buffalora, das waren 1670hm (lt. Ciclo Computer). Und über die Alp Champatsch spart man ja doch ordentlich Höhenmeter. 1700 sind das nie...


Über die Alp Campatsch sind es ca.  450 hm bis zum Ofenpass


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juli 2014)

Die 1700hm haben sich auf die gesamte Strecke von Scoul bis zum Ofenpass bezogen, nicht auf den Weg von der Alp Campatsch bis zum Ofenpass.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die 1700hm haben sich auf die gesamte Strecke von Scoul *FTAN *bis zum Ofenpass bezogen, nicht auf den Weg von der Alp Campatsch bis zum Ofenpass.


----------



## Denzinger (16. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ihr könntet nach dem Pass da Costainas schöne Trails nach Lü runterfahren und dann alternativ dort übernachten.


Was  meinst Du da für Trails? Sehe ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2014)

Du hast natürlich Recht, ich bin blöd, die Trails fangen erst nach Lü an und gehen dann nach Valchava bzw. Sta. Maria runter. Bis Lü ist Forstweg bzw. Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (16. Juli 2014)

schade wäre noch ne schöne Ergänzung für unsere Jubiläumstour gewesen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. August 2014)

So, ich hol´den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung - noch 5 Tage ... die Aufregung steigt... 

Wir 3 konnten vor 10 Tagen bei einem primasuper Wochenende in der Pfalz alles wesentliche besprechen , mal vorab gemeinsam fahren und uns aufeinander "einspielen" - und wir hatten echt Spaß 

Hier mal für alle die gerne mitlesen nun die komplette Tour:
1. Tag: Ftan - Scuol - Costainas - Alp Champatsch - Ofenpass/Buffalora
2. Tag: Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago di Giacomo - Passo Trela - Trepalle
3. Tag: Trepalle - Passo Vallaccia - Val Viola - Passo Val Viola - Rifugio Saoseo
4. Tag: Saoseo - Sfazu - Poschiavio - mit der kleinen Roten auf den Bernina - Pontresina - St. Moritz - Corviglia (aus Zeitgründen  wohl teilweise mit Gondel) - Suvretta Loop - Bever
5. Tag: Bever - durchs Inntal mit kleinen Schlenkern - Guarda - Ftan
Teilnehmer: Eine Lahmschnecke, eine Maus(oline) und eine echt fitte Bettina 

Ich persönlich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und heute Nacht bereits mehrmals über den Costainas... Bettina ist schon in Ftan (Huuuhuu ) und kann sich aklimatisieren, Mausi hat auch schon Urlaub. Leider zickt meine Verletzung vom März immer noch rum, ich hoffe ich halte durch. Gestern noch das Rad geputzt... vielleicht doch noch die Bremsbeläge wechseln lassen?? Die Gedanken kreisen...

Wir werden weiter berichten...


----------



## Mausoline (11. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ..... 1. Tag: Ftan - Scuol - Costainas - Alp Champatsch - Ofenpass/Buffalora
> 2. Tag: Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago di Giacomo - Passo Trela - Trepalle
> 3. Tag: Trepalle - Passo Vallaccia - Val Viola - Passo Val Viola - Rifugio Saoseo
> 4. Tag: Saoseo - Sfazu - Poschiavio - mit der kleinen Roten auf den Bernina - Pontresina -_je nach Wetter, Zeit, Lust, Laune, Fitness noch über den Lej da Staz_ - St. Moritz - Corviglia (aus Zeitgründen  wohl teilweise mit Gondel) - Suvretta Loop - Bever
> ...



kleine Ergänzung  damit noch ein paar hömes dazukommen. 
Ansonsten bin ich mindestens genauso aufgeregt  eigentlich sollte ich noch Kraft, Berg, Ausdauer trainieren und nochmal ne Runde mit schwerem Rucksack drehen  und was hab ich gemacht  rumgeloost


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. August 2014)

Der Lej da Staz war inclusive... da gibt's Mittagessen und Seele baumeln!

Mausi - koin Stress net... bist fit und des passt scho. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, weißt Du ja...vergess ich aber auch immer wieder.

Schlaf gut - wo fahren wir heute Nacht??


----------



## Chrige (11. August 2014)

Beneide euch schon ein bisschen. Wenn ihr auf der Hin- oder Rückfahrt vorbei kommt, seid ihr zum Kaffee eingeladen. Bezweifle allerdings, dass ihr bei mit vorbei fährt...


----------



## Mausoline (11. August 2014)

Ja echt superschade, wär toll gewesen, wenn du nen Tag mitgefahren wärst 

Liegt nicht so direkt aufm Weg, vielleicht dann doch lieber, um mit dir zusammen zu fahren  
aber ich glaub nach der Tour muss ich erst wieder ein paar Kreuzerle verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurem Vorhaben und hoffe der Wettergott zeigt sich für euch von der besten Seite.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2014)

Doppel Post Sorry


----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2014)

Auch von mir viel Spaß auf der Tour. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter einigermaßen. Wir hatten bei unserm AX Anfang Juli etwas durchwachsenes Wetter mit Dauerregen und nur 5 °C von S-Charl über den Constainas durchs Val Mora bis Bormio. Viel gesehen haben wir an dem Tag nicht. Am nächsten Tag wollten wir mit der Gondel Bormio 3000 auf den Berg. Leider lag dort aber zuviel Neuschnee, sodass wir direkt zum Gaviapass gefahren sind.
Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, ist so ein AX immer wieder beeindruckend. Ich freu mich schon auf einen netten Bericht von Euch. 
Gruß Anja


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. August 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir hatten bei unserm AX Anfang Juli etwas durchwachsenes Wetter mit Dauerregen und nur 5 °C von S-Charl über den Constainas durchs Val Mora bis Bormio. Viel gesehen haben wir an dem Tag nicht. Am nächsten Tag wollten wir mit der Gondel Bormio 3000 auf den Berg. Leider lag dort aber zuviel Neuschnee, sodass wir direkt zum Gaviapass gefahren sind. Igitt, Dauerregen und kalt, wie eklig. Hoffentlich hattet Ihr dann die nächsten Tage besseres Wetter. Albrecht-Route?
> Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, ist so ein AX immer wieder beeindruckend. Ist ja mehr AR als ein AX, weil ein Rundkurs. Die Wetteraussichten sind bisher mal gar nicht so schlecht... Ich freu mich schon auf einen netten Bericht von Euch. Klaro, schreiben wir!
> Gruß Anja


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2014)

Eher AWR 
Viel Spass dabei, s Wetter wird schu.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. August 2014)

AWR? Alte-Weiber-Runde  Pfffffff, komm' du mir hoim


----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2014)

Ja, das Wetter wurde auch mal besser. Wir sind von Storo über den Tremalzo nach Riva. Eine halbe Stunde nach Ankunft brach ein Unwetter los. Wir haben die Albrecht-Route etwas modifiziert, zb. ab Ischgl zum Idjoch und Salaaser Kopf und über den Salaasertrail zur Heidelbergerhütte. Dann als Schlussetappe über den Tremalzo.
Wenn ihr viele schöne Trails bei eurer Runde habt, wäre diese evtl. ja schon eine Basis für nächstes Jahr.
Euch auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß und kommt unfallfrei zurück.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2014)

...ich meinte doch Alpen-Weiber-Runde !!!!
Also bitte


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

Da sind wohl welche neidisch 




AnjaR schrieb:


> ...... zb. ab Ischgl zum Idjoch und Salaaser Kopf und über den Salaasertrail zur Heidelbergerhütte.....



In den Vorüberlegungen waren u.a. auch solche Strecken angedacht, wir haben uns dann aber für die Genußrunde entschieden  
Für die nächsten Jahre gibts noch einiges wo nicht jeder drüberfährt oder schiebt


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. August 2014)

Nene, hab schu einiges hinter mir diesen Sommer.
Wünsche euch viel Spass und das mit dem Wetter schaut ab Sonntag spitze aus.
Verfolge das nur etwas, weil es ja am Anfang im allgäu hätte losgehen sollen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nene, hab schu einiges hinter mir diesen Sommer.
> Wünsche euch viel Spass und das mit dem Wetter schaut ab Sonntag spitze aus.
> Verfolge das nur etwas, weil es ja am Anfang im allgäu hätte losgehen sollen.......



Danke  da sieht man mal was bei eigener Planung alles rauskommen kann  und die anderen Ecken sind alle gespeichert 

Da wir, wie du bemerkt hast  keine 25 mehr sind und wir alle 3 in den letzten Jahren einiges mitgemacht haben, ist diese Runde für 2014 optimal


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2014)

Auch von mir viel Spaß! Ich glaube, die Runde würde mir auch gefallen...


----------



## barbarissima (13. August 2014)

Mein Neid wird mit euch sein  Ich wünsche euch schönes Wetter, jede Menge Spaß, viel Erfolg, gute Laune, keine Pannen, und dass es einfach nur episch wird


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

Episch, das ist gut - Danke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. August 2014)

Wunderschöner Ausdruck - episch...
Danke!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Euch viel Freude, gutes Wetter, gute Laune, keine Stürze und einen schönen Bericht für uns "Daheimgebliebenen"


----------



## scylla (13. August 2014)

Auch von mir viel Spaß, Freude, gutes Wetter, und bringt ein paar tolle Impressionen mit nach Hause!
Die Alpen sind einfach immer schön


----------



## Mausoline (13. August 2014)

Danke danke, wir tun  unser Bestes 

Warst du denn schon fort, es war so ruhig


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2014)

Viel Spass und alles Gute auch von mir. Da ich ja noch u50 bin startet mein AX erst in 2 Wochen mit zwei eklig fitten Herren und so langsam kriege ich Bammel, dass ich das alles schaffe. 7 Tage, ca. 500 km und 12000 HM stehen auf dem Programm. Dann nochmal 3000 HM per Lift, das ist natürlich ok. Von Sterzing nach Riva, alles selbst organisiert, kein Gepäcktransport, keine vorgebuchten Hotels. Leben aus dem Rucksack. Ich hoffe, dass die Hotels, die wir nachmittags spontan buchen Wäscheservice haben, sonst wird das ne ziemlich müffelige Tour, oder es steht Handwäsche auf dem Programm. Ich hab ja zum Glück bis auf die Hosen alles aus Merino, damit ich mich zumindest noch selbst riechen kann, aber die Herren nicht. Von denen muss ich dann notfalls Abstand halten, damit mir die Luft nicht nur vom hochfahren weg bleibt. Da ist es ausnahmsweise von Vorteil, dass sie schneller sind als ich.

Und in Riva werde ich mindestens die ersten zwei Tage nach Ankunft nur am See liegen und maximal zum Essen fassen aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. August 2014)

Also durchschnittlich 1700 Höhenmeter pro Tag finde ich ja total akzeptabel, aber kombiniert mit 70km pro Tag? Ihr  doch 

Gutes Gelingen auf jeden Fall. Halt durch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und in Riva werde ich mindestens die ersten zwei Tage nach Ankunft nur am See liegen und maximal zum Essen fassen aufs Rad steigen.



Haha, warte es ab - so habe ich 2012 auch gesprochen - und saß doch am nächsten Tag wieder auf dem Rad, wenn auch nur zu einer kurzen Runde . Ging ganz gut, trotz 1.900 hm und fast 100 km am letzten AX-Tag.
Aber man wird älter, das Leben hält für jeden so seine Päckle bereit... und darum geht es dieses Jahr "Ladies only" auf einen Kurz-AX. Etwas (aber nur etwas) gemütlicher...dafür mit vielen Highlights.
Die Wetteraussichten sind für Sonntag und Montag mal ziemlich gut, fast sommerlich... Ich bin aufgeregt, etwas kopflos... aber morgen ist ja Feiertag in Bayern und ich kann in Ruhe packen und noch eine kleine "Abschieds-Runde" mit meinem Mann drehen, bevor es am Samstag gen Schweiz losgeht. Im Gegensatz zu Bettina haben Mausi und ich trockene Klamotten dabei ...

Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2014)

@Chaotenkind -  so ne Tour, und ich erwarte danach auch nen Bericht und Bilder und die Strecke interessiert mich auch  neugierig

Wünsch euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.... und gute Luft


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. August 2014)

@ chaotenkind: Das klingt wirklich sportlich   Mir haben immer 1500hm / Tag im Schnitt schon gut gereicht... Ja, die Strecke würde mich auch interessieren, mit 500km müsst ihr ja ganz schön zickzack bis Riva fahren. Unsere verregnete Tour ärgert mich noch immer, aber ich hoffe auch mal auf besseres Wetter für den Urlaub im September.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Also durchschnittlich 1700 Höhenmeter pro Tag finde ich ja total akzeptabel, aber kombiniert mit 70km pro Tag? Ihr  doch
> 
> Gutes Gelingen auf jeden Fall. Halt durch



Wenn es nach mir ginge, könnten es weniger Km sein, aber der Organisator will ein paar Extraschleifen drehen, wohl um sein neues Fanes Pinion ausgiebig zu testen (und ich habs schon mal fahren dürfen, geil, geil, geil, auch haben wollen).


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. August 2014)

Zurück zum Thema:
Morgen starten Mausi und ich gen Schweiz. Aktueller Stand:
Mein Bike ist gecheckt, der Rucksack knallvoll gepackt (5,3 Kilo) - nur irgendwie liegen noch viele Dinge ,die mit müssen, außerhalb des Rucksacks ...
Mausi zersägt grade ihr Bike...ääähm.. Sattelstütze... sie sägt und sägt und die Sattelstütze ist immer noch zu kurz 
Bettina hat mittlerweile Schwimmflossen vom vielen Regen, und sie ruft verzweifelt nach Wein - wir werden wohl Glühwein mitbringen müssen...oje, na das gibt ´was hin morgen Abend 

Wir sind alle grauslig aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2014)

Zu Glühwein fällt mir La Gomera im Mai 2014 ein. Oben am Besucherzentrum im Nationalpark (an dem Tag war es wirklich eklig neblig und frisch, s.u.)


----------



## Chrige (15. August 2014)

Nochmals viel Spass und gutes Wetter wünsche ich euch!
@Chaotenkind, ich liege wie gesagt auch vom 8.-10. September am Lago, da ich ja aufs Kiten verzichten muss...


----------



## Mausoline (15. August 2014)

..... mein Rucksack hat jetzt ca. 6kg ohne Wasser aber mit Geld   irgendwie zuviel 
aber je kälter, umso leichter   das Bike ist auch gerichtet

ich bin echt gespannt   tschüühüü?ß bis nä. Woe


----------



## Bettina (17. August 2014)

Ich steh in Ftan in den Startloechern 
Die Sonne lacht, es hat Frost gegeben und die Berge rufen!!


----------



## murmel04 (17. August 2014)

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch!

Frost ähh, na ja hier ist auch nicht gerade Sommer , aber ich hoffe .....

Bekommen wir eigentlich Bilder und Zwischenberichte zu sehen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich steh in Ftan in den Startloechern
> Die Sonne lacht, es hat Frost gegeben und die Berge rufen!!


    
Die Sonne hat sich den ganzen tag schlapp gelacht, es war angenehm warm,  wir hatten eine superschöne, trailige, schweißtreibende, wunderschöne tour mit viel spaß. Jetzt sind wir nach einem üppigen abendessen voll k.o. und verkriechen uns in die kojen.

Bilder haben wir gemacht, die gibts am ende. Bis morgen!
Mausi, Bettina und Lahmschnecke


----------



## HiFi XS (17. August 2014)

Ihr seid in meinen Gedanken und ich wünsche euch weiter hin eine tolle Zeit


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. August 2014)

Auch heute hat sich die sonne schlappgelacht. Die Beine waren bergauf etwas schwer, aber die trails bergab waren einfach genial und wir sind ungeplant bis livigno hinabgetrailt. 
Grüße von Bettina, Mausoline und lahmschnecke


----------



## 3radbiker (18. August 2014)

Hallo, ich hab diesen Thread gerade gesehen, leider zu spät. Eine Alpentour fü Ladies Ü50 wäre genau das, wonach ich suche. Wenn  ihr 2015 wieder sowas macht, wäre ich wohl gerne mal dabei. Bin aber dann schon ganz am Ende der 50. .


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2014)

... viel Spass, gutes Wetter, lecker Essen, alles Gute und:



kommt gesund wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (19. August 2014)

Genial ladies!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Wir sind alle gesund und munter zurück - und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/151-jahre-in-den-alpen-oder-epische-touren-in-pink.720766/
geht es weiter!

Danke für die vielen "Likes" für das schöne Foto von Bettina und Mausi.

Diesen Thread dann bitte schließen.


----------

